# Need to move a tank...



## 9supratt4 (Jan 21, 2005)

So I am looking at purchasing a 55 Gallon SW tank from someone. The tank has been running for 14 months and has 50 pounds of live rock and an 18" snowflake eel. I have to transport the tank about an hour. What is the best way to do this without emptying the tank??

I just moved a 20G freshwater tank and I just emptied half the water and moved it....will that work with this SW tank??


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

> without emptying the tank


Are you nuts? If that tank were freshwater it would weigh 500lbs. Go to home depot or walmart, buy 2 dozen 5 gal buckets w/lids and put the water in some, the rock in others. You might get by with moving the tank with wet gravel in it, but you still risk salt water in your car and cracking the tank if you stop fast and there are any larger rocks.


----------



## 9supratt4 (Jan 21, 2005)

emc7 said:


> Are you nuts? If that tank were freshwater it would weigh 500lbs. Go to home depot or walmart, buy 2 dozen 5 gal buckets w/lids and put the water in some, the rock in others. You might get by with moving the tank with wet gravel in it, but you still risk salt water in your car and cracking the tank if you stop fast and there are any larger rocks.


That is what I was thinking about doing anyway....but is it ok to put the live rock in the buckets with the water?? I was thinking about keeping about 10-15 Gallons in it and moving it that way.


----------



## harif87 (Jun 5, 2006)

You dont need 2 dozen.... ive done it with just 2 30 gallon rubbermaid bins... you can use heavy duty garbage cans too, but its not practical for transporting alot of coral really... Your going to have to empty the tank no matter what.

PS yes the live rock should only be transported in the tank water, which is why your using buckets and not plastic bags


----------



## Guest (Jun 20, 2007)

get some new water mixing up at the new place, and just keep enough of the old water to safely transport the fish and the rock in. dont make it harder than you have to  .


----------



## CollegeReefer (Sep 1, 2006)

gargabe can and trailor always work good. Coolers are also a good way to go.


----------



## Fishfirst (Jan 24, 2005)

Agree with goodmike. As long as the tank was maintained properly and hasn't been water change free for months a new batch of saltwater should do.


----------



## 9supratt4 (Jan 21, 2005)

Well I moved the tank and good thing I did!! The tank was a complete mess and it didn't look like it was cleaned in about a year!! The filters where clogged with garbage and I found wire stripping and a rust bolt in the crushed coral!! 

I emptied the water into a bunch of buckets and moved the tank that way and reused the water until I was able to clean up the tank. I will probably do a water change by the end of the week.


----------

